# Need help with Installing Easson GS11 Scales on Cross Slide of PM1340GT



## Kiwi Canuck (Apr 15, 2017)

I am preparing to install an Easson 8A DRO on my PM1340GT, I discovered that the GS11 Scale I ordered for the cross slide is 33mm high ( end caps are 33.5mm) and the space available between the cross slide and compound slide is less than what's needed.

I have noticed many members on here have installed the Easson DRO and have installed a cover over the scale and it clears.

Is it possible my slide is not as tall or my compound slide has not been machined enough.

Here's a couple of pictures to help show the situation.

The scale, both the GS10 and GS11 scale are the same size 33.53 at the end cap.







The space available between the top of apron and the bottom of the compound slide.






Any suggestions or if another member could measure what they have there so I can figure out what's up with my setup.

Thanks David.


----------



## mksj (Apr 15, 2017)

I usually see slimline 1 micron scales used on this axis, I believe this is a GS30 scale which measures 28.5mm tall. It may be possible to mill the end caps down slightly to 33mm on yours, and just attach a flat scale shield to the outer front of the scale as opposed to an L mounted on top. But I would first see if you can exchange the scale for a smaller one.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks Mark, I suspected that so I've sent a message to Wison Huang who supplied mine to ask if they have the GS30 or GS31 scales.

David


----------



## dlane (Apr 15, 2017)

Get the calipers straight ( up down)  for a closer/better measurement


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Apr 15, 2017)

dlane said:


> Get the calipers straight ( up down)  for a closer/better measurement



Hey, it's hard to take a photo and hold a caliper at the same time.

Regardless there is just not enough room to fit the scales let alone the cover as they are.

David


----------



## keenlyside (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey David

I believe Wilson does have the slim scales and if you want the 1um version it would be the GS31 (GS30 is the 5um version). Good luck and hope you are enjoying your lathe.

Cheers

John


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Apr 17, 2017)

keenlyside said:


> Hey David
> 
> I believe Wilson does have the slim scales and if you want the 1um version it would be the GS31 (GS30 is the 5um version). Good luck and hope you are enjoying your lathe.
> 
> ...




Thanks John, I have messaged him to see if he will switch it for the GS31, is that the scale you purchased?

Just waiting to hear back from him.

BTW when do you pick your machines up?

David


----------



## keenlyside (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey David

Yes, the GS31 is what I ordered, it was a few more $ than the GS11 ($40 maybe?). Should be here in a few days. 

Machines are in port now clearing customs, should be a few more days there as well. 

Cheers

John


----------

